
No more concessions from the EU will be given to the UK over Brexit - partingshots
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-europe-52723409/no-more-concessions-from-the-eu-to-uk-over-brexit
======
eucryphia
Laughable, the EU needs the UK more.

Is the EU going to fund the SNP's welfare if they secede?

~~~
qubex
Without a specific reference to which domain we are speaking about, the
statement “the EU needs the UK more” is very close to being utterly
meaningless (and is typical of a whole slew of extremely woolly posturing on
the subject).

It’s becoming pretty clear that the UK standing alone does not have the
contractual power necessary to secure terms comparable to those it had whilst
part of the EU block with regards to (say) trade relations to major foreign
economies (such as Japan and the United States). Furthermore the UK’s
predominantly service-oriented economy does not serve an integrated purpose
within the EU economy and is predominantly geared towards either serving the
local population or handling financial and/or legal issues for EU-native
economies.

Eventually this fact will dawn upon the Leavers.

